# Ant drinking maple syrup (pic)



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW now that is a nice macro shot of ant drinking maple!! Nice shot and a nice camera you must have.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

That's amazing.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

That is definitely an amazing photo.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy hell that's a huge ant batman!!!!!  lol


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

That is incredible!!!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow that's cool. 

Looks like the ants we get in Texas... The ones that make big hills and hurt like you wouldn't believe. I hate those. They're nasty buggers.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a SWEET pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tippeecanoe (Apr 6, 2012)

How cool is that!? Good job and thanks for sharing!


----------

